
Google Pixel 3 and Pixel 3 XL leaked renders show notch and bigger displays - speedytux
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-pixel-3-pixel-3-xl-renders-leak/
======
fetus8
I may be totally uninformed but I've got to ask... The iPhone X has a notched
display for hardware that runs FaceID, and not for aesthetic reasons right?

Why are Android manufactures copying the notch? Strictly because it's a new
design element of the iPhone X? I know people do not like the notched displays
and if Android phones aren't implementing FaceID alternatives to take up that
space, then why do it? Are they just really copying the iPhone design so that
their phone looks modern by 2018 standards?

